# gelöst: PDF-Druck fehlerhaft

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

eine Sache für die ich nun gar keine Erklärung habe.

Wenn ich ein PFD drucken möchte kommt nur ein Teil davon auf das Papier.

Der Effekt trat urplötzlich auf. Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung voran es liegen könnte.

Beispiel : Hermes-Label

Es wir der Rand gedruckt und das Wort "Empfänger".

Das ist alles was auf dem Papier erscheint.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Danke und 73 HenryLast edited by henry on Thu Jan 17, 2019 7:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musv

Ein paar mehr Infos wären schon hilfreich. 

Mal ein Anhaltspunkt: 

Als die Browser lernten, PDFs über Javascript anzuzeigen, klappte der Druck im Firefox auch nicht richtig. Ich hatte dann immer das PDF in einem richtigen PDF-Reader, z.B. Okular geladen und ausgedruckt. Allerdings denke, dass dieses Problem mittlerweile schon seit geraumer Zeit gelöst ist. 

Du kannst ja mal versuchen, ein PDF in ein PDF zu drucken: Firefox -> Drucken -> in Datei drucken. 

Wenn das nicht klappt, ist eventuell Deine Druckerkonfiguration nicht korrekt.

----------

## henry

Hallo,

danke fürs lesen.

Tja, ich habe keine Idee.

Ich nutze "qpdfview". Hat auch mal wunderbar funktioniert.

Drucker wurde neu installiert und eingerichtet.

Welche Infos soll ich bereitstellen?

Kernel gentoo-sources 4.9.77

----------

## l3u

Oft sind PDFs Schrott. Oder enthalten komische Befehle, an denen sich dann die Druckertreiber verschlucken. Was ich dann immer mach ist: Erstmal in eine Datei drucken (PDF) und die dann ausdrucken. Wenn das nicht hilft, evtl. mal den weg über PostScript gehen, also in ein PDF drucken, dann PostScript draus machen, und das dann ausdrucken. Hat meistens dann schon irgendwie funktioniert ;-)

----------

## henry

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten.

Im Moment komme ich nicht weiter.

Ja mit ein paar Tricks kann ich schon drucken.

Ist aber nicht so toll.

Auf einem win-Rechner klappt es.

Ich habe nicht die geringste Idee.

73 Henry

----------

## Erdie

Ich würde auch mal verschiedenen pdf Anzeigeprogramme austesten. Hatte kürzlich auch Stress mit sowas.

----------

## henry

Hallo,

nochmal zum pdf-Druck.

Ältere pdf werden ohne Problem gedruckt.

Neuere pdf werden fehlerhaft gedruckt.

Ich importiere jetzt in gimp. Konfortabel ist das nicht.

73 Henry und ein gesundes 2019.

----------

## mike155

Hallo henry,

wie musv schon schrieb, brauchen wir weitere Informationen:

Wie erstellst Du die PDF-Dateien? Mit welchem Programm? Welche Einstellungen verwendest Du (z.B. PDF/A-1a, usw.)? 

Kannst Du eines der fehlerhaften PDF-Dokumente auf einem Server zum Download bereitstellen, damit wir es uns ansehen können?

Welchen Drucker verwendest Du? Wie ist er angeschlossen (Ethernet, USB, WLAN, etc.)?

Welches Drucksystem verwendest Du (z.B. cups)?

Kann der Drucker Postscript/PDF? Oder verwendest Du irgendwo im Drucksystem ein RIP?

Hängt der Drucker an dem Rechner, an dem Du arbeitest? Oder druckst Du über einen separaten Server?

Welche PPD Datei verwendest Du? Wo hast Du sie her?

Stehen irgendwelche Meldungen in den Log-Dateien?

Wird das PDF-Dokument mit allen Dir bekannten Anzeigeprogrammen (z.B. qpdfview, gimp, mupdf, ghostscript) korrekt angezeigt? Oder gibt es bei einigen davon Fehler?

Mike

----------

## henry

Hallo Mike,

danke für Deine Fragen, also folgendes :

1. Ich erstelle keine pdf-files. Ich erhalte die Rechnungen/Anschreiben von Versorgern oder Anbietern in pdf-Form.

2. Ungern

3. Epson Stylus Office BX525WD über Ethernet

4. Cups mit Turboprint 2.30-1

5. Drucker sollte ps und pdf können

6. Drucker hängt am Router (Netzwerkdrucker)

7.Epson Stylus Office BX525WD - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.13

8. Auftrag  zurückbehalten

9. PDF wird in allen Programmen richtig angezeigt

Ich habe weiter gemacht.

Turboprint deinstalliert. Alle Drucker gelöscht.

Mit localhost:631 neuen Drucker eingerichtet.

Alles geht super, nur pdf wird gar nicht gedruckt.

Beschreibung:	Epson Stylus Office BX525WD

Ort:	

Treiber:	Epson Stylus Office BX525WD - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.13 (farbig, 2-seitiges Drucken)

Verbindung:	lpd://192.168.123.198:515/PASSTHRU

Standardeinstellungen:	job-sheets=none, none media=iso_a4_210x297mm sides=one-sided

verarbeitet seit

So 13 Jan 2019 18:30:57 CET 

"Rendering completed"

Also irgendwie geht das drucken von pdf nicht auch von "alten" pdf nicht mehr.

Wird wohl nicht an den Dateien liegen, sondern an mir. Denkfehler?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

73 Henry

----------

## henry

So mal hier das  error_log

[13/Jan/2019:17:59:52 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 13348 (cups-brf) stopped with status 13!

E [13/Jan/2019:17:59:52 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [13/Jan/2019:17:59:52 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 13350 (gutenprint52+usb) stopped with status 1!

E [13/Jan/2019:18:00:23 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 13424 (cups-brf) stopped with status 13!

E [13/Jan/2019:18:00:23 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [13/Jan/2019:18:00:23 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 13426 (gutenprint52+usb) stopped with status 1!

E [13/Jan/2019:18:01:07 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [13/Jan/2019:18:01:30 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [13/Jan/2019:18:01:53 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [13/Jan/2019:18:11:41 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22436 (cups-brf) stopped with status 13!

E [13/Jan/2019:18:11:41 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

E [13/Jan/2019:18:11:41 +0100] [cups-deviced] PID 22438 (gutenprint52+usb) stopped with status 1!

E [13/Jan/2019:18:12:26 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory

W [13/Jan/2019:18:12:59 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:12:59 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:12:59 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:13:09 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:13:09 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:13:09 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:19:20 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:19:20 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [13/Jan/2019:18:19:20 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

Vielleicht hilfts ja.

73 Henry

----------

## mike155

Hallo henry,

kannst Du den Drucker testweise direkt über USB an Deinen Rechner anschließen? Funktioniert das Drucken über Turboprint dann?

Das würde uns sagen, wo der Fehler liegt.

1) Wenn das Drucken dann geht, liegt es an der Übertragung über das Netz zum Drucker 

2) Wenn das Drucken dann auch nicht geht, liegt es an CUPS oder an Turboprint

Viele Grüße

Mike

----------

## firefly

 *Quote:*   

> E [13/Jan/2019:18:00:23 +0100] [CGI] Unable to execute ippfind utility: No such file or directory 

 

Das scheint das haupt problem zu sein, cups kann ippfind utility nicht finden.

Das tool ist notwendig um einen netzwerkdrucker via dns zu finden.

http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man1/ippfind.1.html

Bei mir ist es auch nicht in der cups installation vorhanden, habe aber einen Netzwerkdrucker am laufen, wobei dieser via IP-Addresse konfiguriert ist.

Keine Ahnung durch welches useflag bei einem der cups pakete dafür notwendig ist, damit dieses utility mit installiert wird.

EDIT: Gefunden, es ist das zeroconf useflag source: https://bugs.gentoo.org/610086

----------

## henry

Hallo Mike, hallo firefly,

Situation ist so :

ich kann Texte, E-Mails, Bilder, Fotos usw. über das Netz drucken.

Nur pdf-files nicht.

zeroconf habe ich gesetzt. ipp funktioniert.

Nur PDF geht nicht.

E [14/Jan/2019:13:55:10 +0100] [Client 6] Request from "localhost" using invalid Host: field "[v1.::1]:631".

W [14/Jan/2019:13:56:01 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [14/Jan/2019:13:56:01 +0100] CreateProfile failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

W [14/Jan/2019:13:56:01 +0100] CreateDevice failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown:The name org.freedesktop.ColorManager was not provided by any .service files

So sieht die Fehlermeldung aus.

Noch ne Idee?

edit: Nach dem remergen von dbus gehen die alten PDF-s wieder.  Fehlermeldung bleibt aktuell.

edit: Nach einigem hin und her (drucken über anderen cups-server im Netz), neige ich dazu zu behaupten, dass einige pdf-s fehlerhaft sind.

73 Henry

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi henry, kleine Anmerkung.

Cups läuft auf Port 631, per default.

Bei IPv6 ist das ::1 entsprechend dem Localhost bei IPv6.

Also bei IPv4 lauscht Cups auf 127.0.0.1:631 und bei IPv6 auf [::1]:631

Jetzt schreibt er das v1.::1 ein invaild Host ist. Entweder schreibt er das weil es irgendwo falsch eingestellt ist, was ein Bug sein kann. Oder du hast teilweise IPv6 geblockt oder gesperrt.

Schau mal ob du bei "Client 6" die Config oder das Host-File versaut hast bezüglich dieser localhost (IPv6)-Einstellung.

Hoffe dir irgendwie weiter geholfen zu haben.

Grüße

----------

## henry

Hallo Freunde,

vielen Dank an alle für Eure Mühe und die Tipps.

Ich habe folgendes festgestellt.

Es gibt offensichtlich pdf-files, welche nicht korrekt erstellt wurden.

Damit gibt es Probleme beim drucken, obwohl die Viewer die Files korrekt

anzeigen.

IPv6 habe ich im Heimnetz geblockt. Daran lag es nicht.

zeroconf und ipp habe ich im Nachgang "installiert".

Damit sehe ich jetzt die anderen Druckerserver im Netz.

Wieder was gelernt.

Also an alle, nochmal danke für die Hilfe und noch viel Spass.

73 Henry

----------

## firefly

 *henry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe folgendes festgestellt.
> 
> Es gibt offensichtlich pdf-files, welche nicht korrekt erstellt wurden.
> ...

 

Bei solchen files, könnte es eventuell helfen diese Dateien als pdf files neu zu "drucken", falls der viewer dies anbietet

----------

